# Winter drum



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well the kids Christmas gift are out and had a few minutes to spare.   Merry Christmas to all!  Here's a short video teaser from last week.... Black drum are schooling very good right now in the north Indian river. We even caught one on a gold spoon.... Anyone ever done this before?

https://vimeo.com/115287447


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome video, we got some up our way the other day Too!


Merry Christmas


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Lots of fun and the small ones SURE taste good! Thanks for sharing and Merry CHRISTmas to all !!!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Awesome video, we got some up our way the other day Too!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas


Thanks man... That's a nice one you got As well.  How's the micro PP working for you?

Yes fishical the small ones are greAt tasting!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I've caught them on spoons using spin gear, kinda rare though. As for flies... a spoon is one of the best flies for drum, in either black or gold.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve that is a cool video. I am guessing your shoulder is better?

Shannon, that looks like a really nice fish. Good for you!!

I ran into a nice little school up in NIRL about 2 weeks ago was lucky enough to pull 3 nice ones out of there with the long stick (black clouser) until the Mullet Boat put an end to that.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Steve that is a cool video. I am guessing your shoulder is better?
> 
> Shannon, that looks like a really nice fish. Good for you!!
> 
> I ran into a nice little school up in NIRL about 2 weeks ago was lucky enough to pull 3 nice ones out of there with the long stick (black clouser) until the Mullet Boat put an end to that.


Yeah the shoulder is slowly getting better. The day this video was made last week was my first day back really fishing. It's been a long 5 months recovering but I'm finally able to get back on the water and catch some fish. I even threw the fly rod a few times at these particular fish but didnt want to push it too hard so I let my wife do most of the catching while I poled the boat. Nice to hear you got a few on the fly rod.... That's my next mission to get one on the fly, I'm hoping this weekend or early next week. I've only got one on the fly before and it was by your dock!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool video and what a great looking day. Keep after them and you will connect with a big ole black nasty on fly. It can be done.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad you are doing better Steve!

Dang, Skiffin that is a beast!!!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah Jim we need to try and get together one of these days!  And skiiffin that is for sure a stud!!  Seems the black drum are in the winter pattern and schooling good on many of our local flats!  I even got a few more today, but that's another report! A few shots from last week.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve you and your wife are killing it. Those are big fish and GREAT photos. Almost as good as your now classic redfish photo. 

Buddy I am working close to 90 hours a week at the moment but would enjoy hitting it soon. Lost a close to 40 lb poon in our spot yesterday morn when he wore through my tippet. He put quite a hurting on my little seven weight. But fun while it lasted.


----------

